# any idea what design tool customink.com uses?



## solomon_schwartz

just curious.
any idea what _design tool_ customink.com uses? 
is it a custom tool?
or is it a general developed software anyone can buy? 

thanks


----------



## Pwear

It was developed for their website, one of a kind I believe.


----------



## mikeltodd

oss designer


----------



## Pwear

If you look at the source code of that site, it is definitely not oss designer.


----------



## albion01

solomon_schwartz said:


> just curious.
> any idea what _design tool_ customink.com uses?
> is it a custom tool?
> or is it a general developed software anyone can buy?
> 
> thanks


Wow man, this is a fantastic design. At first I thought it was the same old flash crap that I always see. Inspect the Elements in Chrome and you'll see it's pure CSS and Javascript. Very nice! There's also some server side scripting, but I can't make out if it's php or something like Coldfusion. I've been wanting to try my hand at something like this for a while. 

-Craig


----------



## Do-more

solomon_schwartz said:


> just curious.
> any idea what _design tool_ customink.com uses?
> is it a custom tool?
> or is it a general developed software anyone can buy?
> 
> thanks


Seems to be from an outfit in India called http://www.no-refresh.com

If you look at their list of referance sites http://www.no-refresh.com/partners-shop.php their is one for customt-shirts.com which re-directs to customink.com

I'd be interested to know if anyone has had any experience of dealing with no refresh, I've just approached them about purchasing their software, but am put off by some bugs in their own website, for example their "submit enquiry" form didn't work for me and when I tried viewing their demo on my netbook it was too big for the screen and I couldn't scroll up to close it off so ended up having to close Firefox to exit.

Consequently I'm concerned about getting my site de-bugged if I have paid in full before final delivery. Like I say I would really like to hear from anyone who has dealt with them.

On the plus side I am keen to deal with them as they can supply some custom features which I am looking for, namely being able to add borders which will auto crop user uploaded photos.

Does anyone know of another design tool which can do this, either as a standard feature or as a custom option? 

I've looked at another design tool called Activa Canvas which fits the bill, but they want US$25,000 for the licence


----------



## tshirtdesigner

Do-more said:


> Seems to be from an outfit in India called http://www.no-refresh.com
> 
> If you look at their list of referance sitesOnline Application Design, T-Shirt Design Software, Apparel Design Software, Hoodies Design Software. their is one for customt-shirts.com which re-directs to customink.com
> 
> I'd be interested to know if anyone has had any experience of dealing with no refresh, I've just approached them about purchasing their software, but am put off by some bugs in their own website, for example their "submit enquiry" form didn't work for me and when I tried viewing their demo on my netbook it was too big for the screen and I couldn't scroll up to close it off so ended up having to close Firefox to exit.
> 
> Consequently I'm concerned about getting my site de-bugged if I have paid in full before final delivery. Like I say I would really like to hear from anyone who has dealt with them.
> 
> On the plus side I am keen to deal with them as they can supply some custom features which I am looking for, namely being able to add borders which will auto crop user uploaded photos.
> 
> Does anyone know of another design tool which can do this, either as a standard feature or as a custom option?
> 
> I've looked at another design tool called Activa Canvas which fits the bill, but they want US$25,000 for the licence


Hi There,

Thank you very much for your comments... and I found the no-refresh working and when I contacted them via their contact form and I found it working fine... anyways, now I am in touch with their executive at [email protected]... if you want to connect with him then please go through the above email address and write him an email... I am sure he'll be get back to you.

Thanks,


----------



## ariess

I never heard of no fresh. I will check them out. Good info


----------



## Jennifer Adam

If you are looking for a T-shirt design tool, customization must be the area you should focus on. A stock t-shirt designer tool is built with features that common to all kinds of businesses. However, every business is different and needs personalized features to stay ahead of the competitions. I would suggest people to have a look at the demo of the existing tools and if they like the, they can contact the company for more details.


----------



## brenannsmith11

Tried to email but no luck, any other email for a contact?


----------



## aldorabancroft

I think you should forget it that which tool customink.com uses because nowadays there are lots of advance designer tool available which can make your business more advance.


----------



## brushyourideas

Are you still looking for the t-shirt design software? I would like to ask you that which specific features do you want for your website. There are very less features in suggested referral site.


----------



## crazymike

Years back someone said Customink cost for the designer was in the 6 figures.


----------



## ajspin

Custom Ink designed their own. I was living in the same city where they were in the beginning. They were selling everything out, they were no longer going to be the little guys and were getting ready to market. I went to their auction, spent a fortune, and picked their brains a little.


----------



## brenden

Yeah they custom developed their own solution from what I know.


----------



## JankitShah

New tool is: bigcitysportswear.com


----------



## mwhisnant

JankitShah said:


> New tool is: bigcitysportswear.com




Is this your site?


----------



## needtshirtsnow

This software does seem very similar to CI. Which software is this?



JankitShah said:


> New tool is: bigcitysportswear.com


----------



## aldorabancroft

Nowadays there are lots of available on internet and those are advanced now. So if you don't have any then you can or if you want to change existing one.


----------



## shaffff

now i am still trying to find the answer in 2018


----------

